# is the ride timeless any good?



## rider119 (Dec 1, 2010)

is the ride timeless a good all mountain board? anyother preferences on a good all mountain board? mainly for groomed and powder riding thanks


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes........


----------



## rider119 (Dec 1, 2010)

i'm 6'3" and 155lbs, would a 163cm be a good size for me?


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

155lbs riding a 163? yes defenitely..


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

oneshot said:


> 155lbs riding a 163? yes defenitely..


Funny!Maybe go up to a 166 if it's available!


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

no!!!!!!
there fk'n with you.
low 150's.
do your homework!


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

is this your first board? the timeless is a stiff board, not the best choice for a new rider and no you need a board alot smaller.


----------



## rider119 (Dec 1, 2010)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> is this your first board? the timeless is a stiff board, not the best choice for a new rider and no you need a board alot smaller.


yes this is my first board and i've only boarded a few times but i do quite a bit of wakeboarding and skateboarding, race motocross, i pick things up very quick and and am decent for no more than i've ridden but like i said only been a few times. aren't you supposed to have a board that's about chin to nose high though? thanks for the help


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

I rode a timeless for 4-5 seasons and don't recommend it for a beginner. 
It's fairly stiff and being 155 myself I felt that the 159 was too big for me. A great carving board but turn initiation can be difficult at times.

My board is obviously an older model, not sure what's changed over the years.

With regards to board size, someone on these forums put it this way: Your board doesn't know how tall you are, but it does know how much you weigh... so go by that.


----------



## rider119 (Dec 1, 2010)

doron said:


> I rode a timeless for 4-5 seasons and don't recommend it for a beginner.
> It's fairly stiff and being 155 myself I felt that the 159 was too big for me. A great carving board but turn initiation can be difficult at times.
> 
> My board is obviously an older model, not sure what's changed over the years.
> ...


so being 155lbs what size of board do i need? and being tall (6'3") will i be able to get a wide enough stance with a shorter board like that?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The Timeless is a sick board, and it's too bad Ride killed the name since it's one of the best ever. You just need a slightly smaller size though.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

we're essentiallly talking about 3 milimeters here between a 155 and 159 (or whatever the sizes are so if you're around a 10 or 10.5 boot size I wouldn't worry about it.

post your size and someone more knowledgeable should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## rider119 (Dec 1, 2010)

i wear size 10 boots


----------

